# remove banner ad



## mudbug (Apr 16, 2006)

could we please take the Honey We're Killing the Kids ad down now?  It aired almost a week ago.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 16, 2006)

That would be nice as it's quite obnoxious


----------



## mudbug (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks, Andy R. (I believe).  You are a good guy.


----------

